# Computer won't boot because of new keyboard



## FizzyDrink (Nov 4, 2012)

Hello.
I just got a new USB keyboard and I have a problem. If i try to start the PC with the keyboard connected, it doesn't boot, it just keeps restarting. I cannot enter BIOS setup or do anything like that. However, if i start the PC with my old keyboard and then, after the boot, plug in the new one, it works perfectly. Any idea what may cause this problem and how to solve it?
Thanks.


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

Yea, delt with a problem like this before though I don't remember exactly what the issue was but I believe you need to disable "Legacy USB" in the CMOS (BIOS) setup. It is definitely a USB option that needs to be changed though.


----------



## FizzyDrink (Nov 4, 2012)

Nope, didn't work. Only 2 USB options are Legacy USB and Mass Storage USB. Tried disabling/enabling both of them, no success though.


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

what make and model is the motherboard?


----------



## FizzyDrink (Nov 4, 2012)

The motherboard is a Gigabyte P55-US3L. The keyboard is a thermaltake esports challenger if that helps.


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

Have you checked to see if there is a BIOS update?
I see Rev. 2.3 has updates.....
GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 1156 - GA-P55-US3L (rev. 2.3)

and Rev. 2.0 has updates...
http://ee.gigabyte.com/products/page/mb/ga-p55-us3l_20/download/bios

and Rev. 1 has updates, one of which has to do with the machine not shutting down if the USB controller is disabled......
http://ee.gigabyte.com/products/page/mb/ga-p55-us3l_10/download/bios

Be sure to match your Rev. # to the update and compare your BIOS version to the version listed on the page. Your Rev. # is extremely important to match. It should be labeled on the motherboard.


----------



## FizzyDrink (Nov 4, 2012)

Yes, that was it. I updated the BIOS to the latest version and it worked. Thanks a lot, greatly appreciated.


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

Anytime!


----------

